# Im Himmel ist die Hölle los: Bud Spencer und Götz George sind tot



## ThomasRaab (28. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Im Himmel ist die Hölle los: Bud Spencer und Götz George sind tot* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Im Himmel ist die Hölle los: Bud Spencer und Götz George sind tot


----------



## GremlinGizmo (28. Juni 2016)

2 der ganz Großen sind von uns gegangen, 2016 ist bis jetzt das reinste Brechmittel....
Als ich noch Kind war und die Videos immer beliebter wurden (wir hatten erst Betamax!) haben meine Eltern alle Filme die es gab mit Buddy ausgeliehen. Ich bin mit seinen Filmen groß geworden und schau
sie heute immer noch sehr gerne an, auch wenn ich viele auswendig kenne und Kabel 1 es meiner Meinung nach übertreibt.
Natürlich müssen wir alle mal gehen und er hatte ein erfülltes Leben,trotzdem, bin ich immer noch
etwas geschockt (vielleicht denkt man das seine Jugendidole immer da sind....).

....Schimmi war einer meiner deutschen Lieblingsschauspieler....was soll man noch schreiben?

RIP Carlo !
RIP Götz !

Lasst euch Himmelhunde es da oben gut gehen.....


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. Juni 2016)

Ruhet in Frieden. Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Kerusame (28. Juni 2016)

dazu auch noch der österreichische karikaturist manfred deix... ich mochte seine karikaturen sehr.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2016)

Wirklich traurig. Gerade mit Bud Spencer verbinde ich viele schöne Kindheitserinnerungen vor dem Fernseher. Götz George hab ich erst deutlich später entdeckt, aber auch er war ein toller Schauspieler. Aber naja, beide waren nicht mehr jung ... dennoch ist's traurig.

Was für ein beschissenes Jahr bisher, so viele gute Leute sterben. Zu hoffen, dass das endlich mal aufhört, wäre wohl leider ein wenig zu optimistisch. Aber so sehr, wie in diesem Jahr, ist mir das vorher noch nie aufgefallen.


----------



## USA911 (28. Juni 2016)

Schade um die beiden, vorallem um Bud Spencer, da er mich durch meine gesamte Kindheit begleitet hat.

Zur Erinnerung ein paar Zitate

- "Wenn Du mich noch mal duzt, hau ich Dir 'ne Delle in die Gewürzgurke"
- Terence:"Um Gotteswillen, ein Harfenkonzert!" Bud:"Hafenkonzert!" T:"Nicht Hafenkonzert, Harfenkonzert, das ist so ein Gartenzaun, in den man reingrapscht"
-"Machst Du das noch mal, mach ich aus Deinen Ohren einen Wäschetrockner"
-Bud:"Ein Omelette!" ?:"Mit wievielen Eiern? Einem oder zwei?" B:"Mit zwanzig!"
-"Ist das Asthma oder Leidenschaft?"

Und zum Schluss aus Vier Fäuste füe ein Halleluja:
Priester:"Es ist Luzifer, Luzifer persönlich verdrischt sie." Terence:"Kennst Du den Typ?" Bud:"Nie gehört. Klingt wie ein besoffener Profi aus Schweden." T:"Gut, aber wenn dieser Luzifer oder wie diese Pfeife heißt, auftaucht, dann sag ihm, er soll sich zur Hölle scheren."


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Juni 2016)

Tja, daran merkt man halt, dass man alt wird, wenn man sich jedes Jahr von weiteren Helden aus der Kindheit verabschieden muss.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2016)

Hier ein größeres Zitate-Sammelwerk zu Bud und Terence:

In Gedenken an Bud Spencer: Seine besten Sprüche - Bildergalerie - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hier ein größeres Zitate-Sammelwerk zu Bud und Terence:
> 
> In Gedenken an Bud Spencer: Seine besten Sprüche - Bildergalerie - FILMSTARTS.de



Auch ein Tipp, um in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BuT_Sound&hl=de Das hatte ich schon vor einigen Monaten auf meinem Smartphone installiert.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Juni 2016)

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt...

Sarg in Rom aufgebahrt: Abschied von Bud Spencer - n-tv.de


----------

